# The Patriot ... what a load of hollywood crap



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

last night on Channel 5.....

TOTAL CRAP.....   

now as great as Mel Gibson was in Braveheart...... clearly another hollywood film trying to make money on showing the world how evil the british were in a film .. AGAIN 

I can imagine that millions of Yanks prob' loved the film.. and have been fully educated to what happens over here.... and how evil and cruel british army officers are... bunch of muppets

and what the hell were the French doing in it in such vast numbers ! The french helping out the Yanks... Now that clearly was pure fiction ;D

as always the ending was very 'hollywood'.. no doubt to be used by school teachers as a 2 hour history lesson for american kids.....

it was bad enough when they remade that world war II U-Boat film U-571... and had yanks as the heros instead of the brits.... which I'm sure re-wrote history (again) to the entire popultaion over there 

Films like that just make you want to invade the US and save their brain washed people from that evil dictator running their country ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree 100%. Utter shite.

Problem is for PC hollywood is that they can't villify anyone else these days - jews, blacks, arab, asians, gays, germans etc - since they all take umbridge.

Brits as a generic race (no, I'm not forgetting the multi-cultural nature of our country), on the other hand don't seem to give a shit that we are always the baddies. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> Brits as a generic race (no, I'm not forgetting the multi-cultural nature of our country), on the other hand don't seem to give a shit that we are always the baddies. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


too right.... although I'm sure in Terminator 3 this summer the evil terminator has prob' got a british accent ;D

but what I don't get is... most yanks make out to be decendant from Ireland or Scotland, although most prob' are actually British decendant .... :-/ :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I lived in Boston, MA for 3 years and had to listen to anti British nationalistic CRAP from yanks who had seen this film and others like it ALL OF THE TIME!!! GGGRRRRRRR  blah blah blah - you'd all be speaking german if it wasnt for us - blah blah blah - usually followed by a terribly attempt at a cockney accent.

Reality is that if the British had stayed in charge of the US, native americans and black people would not have had NEARLY as bad a time as they DID! We abolished slavery etc A LONG time before the yanks... and the Brits have a history of mixing with the locals MUCH more than the yanks..

phoTToniq


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

It's a good thing. The septics are a ridiculous nation, and it's good that they see us as the villains. Why? Because we're confident and mature enough to not give a damn.

Confident in their nationhood? "Gee, I'm Irish". No you're not. Sod off.

"You British, you're so uptight". No we're not - you just don't understand us, or anything European. It's too clever for you.

Their cars are, also, without exception, ugly, slow, inefficient and badly made.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I met a septic who thougth ireland was where whales is, and yes you guessed it, thought whales is where ireland actually is *sigh*.

BTW - she said she was Irish American and her house was covered in four leaf clovers...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> BTW - she said she was Irish American and her house was covered in four leaf clovers...


Wow. She must have loads of good luck.

btw. I take it you mean Wales, your grammar is sound, and you weren't talking about Ireland being covered with large mammals.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

*blush* - I meant wales.

I swear this is the truth - my manager is currently in Iceland and I was telling him about how iceland is applying to start hunting whales again at the same time as typing the post  *blush*


----------

